# I am so upset tonight.......



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't even know where to begin. As you all know my oldest sister has a major heart attack and then had her gallbladder taken out and a defibulator and pacemaker put in. About three weeks ago, she went out for the day with her daughter. She was in the grocery store line and she said she felt weak and all of a sudden she passed out and fell backwards and hit the floor. They called the rescue squad, because they are the only people in town that can check a defibulator. She refused to be taken to the hospital but she did go to her heart doctor in Charlottesville because I read her the riot act over the phone. Well, this weekend, I called three or four times and no answer. I was fuming by today because she ignored my calls. She called me this afternoon and said I thought maybe you would have tried to call me. I wanted to let her know that I did not appreciate her not picking up and taking my calls but something in her voice stopped me. I said you have been reading books again and neglected to pick up your phone. She said I have been in the hospital. She went out with her daughter again and they shopped and went out for lunch, her son in law even jointed them. After eating, she got into her daughter's car and as they were on the way home, my sister passed out and fell against her daughter. Her daughter told her that all of a sudden my sister jerked and sat straight up and she thought she was having a seizure. She called the rescue squad and they took her to the local hospital on Friday and she was released today. Her heart had stopped and the defibulator had brought her back, thus the sudden jerk and her sitting straight up. They sent a doctor from UVA and he came over because the weather was bad for her to travel and he told her that she had had another heart attack. I am just numb with fear. I think she has been so courageous and strong through all this and she may not make it.......She is home, she goes back to UVA Hospital tomorrow to see her team of doctors. I come from a family of six children, she is the oldest and the one I turn to when I have problems or a bad day. We are so close and I am feeling so scared for her. When I think about her situation, I almost start shaking from fear because I don't want anything to happen to her. I know there is nothing that anyone can do but I just needed to talk about it. Maybe it will help me deal with what I know I am going to eventually face. Just please say a prayer for her and her children........Thanks for listening!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Dianne - I can't imagine how you're feeling. I know how much your sister's gone through and how much you went through worrying about her and I prayed her tough times would be over. When you said she didn't answer the phone I had the suspicion that she might have had another incident. Don't give up hope. As you said she has a team of doctors and thank goodness she had the defibrillator to get her heart going or you might have lost her then and there. Wait until she gets more news before you jump to any conclusions. She's done so much to try to get herself well that I'm hoping they might be able to adjust some meds or fix something that was causing her heart to stop. I will be praying and thinking of her and you :grouphug: Let us know what the doctors say.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oh dianne, i just want to give you a hug :grouphug: i'll be praying and thinking about you and your sister rayer: please keep us updated if you hear anything back from the doctors.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Dianne, 

I am so sorry to hear about your sister's continued struggles with her heart. I know this must be incredibly difficult for both you and her children. However, I think you have just given her the greatest gift a little sister can give to a big one (and this I know because I am one - the big sister); you said she is the one you turn to and that she is courageous and strong, despite what she is facing! I only hope that one day my little sisters feel the same about me.

We will be certain to keep her, her family, and you in our thoughts.

All our love, 

Erin and Hunter


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, Dianne, I wish I knew what to say! You are one of the sweetest ladies on this forum and I know your sister must be really special. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your sister I hope and pray that they find out what is going on with her heart.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know how close you are to your sister and how frightening this is for you. I wish I were close so I could give you a huge hug and be there in person for you. You and your sister and the whole family will be in my prayers. Please know I'm here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Dianne. I know how devastated I would be if something happened to my sister. I don't even want to think about it. There are so many procedures that can be to regulate the heart. Hopefully your sisters team of doctors will come up with something. In the meantime, we'll keep sister and you in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Dianne, I am so sorry to hear that your sister is still struggling. Fainting spells are always serious for heart patients. It shows that there is a problem with the hearts rhythm, but it does sound like the defib is working, but I'm wondering about the pacer. I hope those Doctors can find a good path for her. Try to stay strong, she is needing you right now. {{{hugs}}} for you.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880431


> I don't even know where to begin. As you all know my oldest sister has a major heart attack and then had her gallbladder taken out and a defibulator and pacemaker put in. About three weeks ago, she went out for the day with her daughter. She was in the grocery store line and she said she felt weak and all of a sudden she passed out and fell backwards and hit the floor. They called the rescue squad, because they are the only people in town that can check a defibulator. She refused to be taken to the hospital but she did go to her heart doctor in Charlottesville because I read her the riot act over the phone. Well, this weekend, I called three or four times and no answer. I was fuming by today because she ignored my calls. She called me this afternoon and said I thought maybe you would have tried to call me. I wanted to let her know that I did not appreciate her not picking up and taking my calls but something in her voice stopped me. I said you have been reading books again and neglected to pick up your phone. She said I have been in the hospital. She went out with her daughter again and they shopped and went out for lunch, her son in law even jointed them. After eating, she got into her daughter's car and as they were on the way home, my sister passed out and fell against her daughter. Her daughter told her that all of a sudden my sister jerked and sat straight up and she thought she was having a seizure. She called the rescue squad and they took her to the local hospital on Friday and she was released today. Her heart had stopped and the defibulator had brought her back, thus the sudden jerk and her sitting straight up. They sent a doctor from UVA and he came over because the weather was bad for her to travel and he told her that she had had another heart attack. I am just numb with fear. I think she has been so courageous and strong through all this and she may not make it.......She is home, she goes back to UVA Hospital tomorrow to see her team of doctors. I come from a family of six children, she is the oldest and the one I turn to when I have problems or a bad day. We are so close and I am feeling so scared for her. When I think about her situation, I almost start shaking from fear because I don't want anything to happen to her. I know there is nothing that anyone can do but I just needed to talk about it. Maybe it will help me deal with what I know I am going to eventually face. Just please say a prayer for her and her children........Thanks for listening![/B]



(((Dianne))) How scary! I will definately keep your sister and family in my prayers.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been thinking about you and your sister for the past few days and was hoping that no news was good news and the defibilator was doing the job, which it sounds like it did. I know that my brother when he had his put in he had the same problems and they had to fine tune it to his body. After they did that he didn't have any more problems with it. I hope and pray that is all that needs to be done for her. I will definately be keeping you, your family and sister and her children in my prayers. Please keep us posted on how things are going and you are definately a good and loving little sister to her. Keep the faith and stay positive.

Hugs to you my friend,
Lucy


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Dianne, I'm so truly sorry to hear about your sister. I can't imagine all the emotions going through you right now. I'm praying for you sister and sending out all my love to her!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for You and your sister :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Sending you and your sister prayers and good thoughts. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Dianne, my heart is so heavy for you. My sis is my best friend in the whole wide world.

I will keep you, and your best friend, in my prayers.

Please know we love you dearly, my friend ~ :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your sisters poor health. It is so hard when we have someone that close to us go through so much. Big hugs :grouphug: You must be scared out of your mind.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry! double post.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Dianne, my heart goes out to you. I can only imagine how difficult it is for you ... especially with you and your sister being so close.

I'm saying prayers for your sister, you, and the rest of her family. 

With love and hugs ...

Marie


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Dianne, I'm so sorry to hear this. Will be sending our thoughts and prayers for your sister and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Dianne
Hate to sound like an idiot, but, aren't defibrillators amazing? It has to be scary enough to have one, yet, knowing that it actually works is a Godsend. 

I'm sorry you all are going through this. It must be petrifying. It's ok to talk to us and be upset, but, please be strong when talking to your sister. Your sister must be quite a lady if she is anything like her little sister.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no i'm soo sorry!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh dear Dianne, I am really sorry to read about your sister. I pray that they can find what is wrong with her heart. I will keep u both in my thoughts (((hugs)))


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hugs to you, Dianne and my thoughts and prayers will be for your sister.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 

Hugs to you and prayers for your sister and everyone who loves her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry you and your family are going through this. Hugs to you all. I will be keeping you and your sister in my prayers.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry that you and your family r going thru this 

Prayers and warm puppy kisses, 

Cat Emma and Mimi


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Dianne, I wished I could give you a big hug right now!! I'm so sorry to hear about your sister.....You must be worried sick about her. I can only imagine how unsettling it is to have something like this happen unexpectedly after her very difficult surgeries. I hope that there is good news or treatment for your sister soon...I will keep you and your sister in my thoughts and prayers...Please update us when you can.

We all love you very much!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this, prayers & hugs for you & your sister.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all your prayers and well wishes. I was so overwhelmed last night after talking to her. Yes Kerry, believe it or not, I am very strong and encouraging with my sister, actually she would not accept anything else. She is unbelievable strong. I think Pam is right, maybe her pacemaker is not regulating her beats of the heart. She got up at 4:00am to get dressed and her daughters are taking her to Charlottesville, across the mountain to UVA. They are going to test everything. Maybe they can get her straightened out. I am afraid she is going to injure herself badly by passing out so much. That can be very dangerous. I will let you know when I talk to her again after this visit to the hospital. She will see her heart surgeon today. I cannot tell you how comforting it is to have all my buddies to respond to this post. It really helps me and I feel better today. Thank you again.......I feel so much stronger today!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Dianne, I hate that your sister is having to live her life with these scary heart problems hanging over her....it's like walking on pins and needles, never know when something might happen again. God, how stressful for you, her and the whole family! 

I know there's nothing we can do except be here for you. So that's what we'll do, be here to listen and comfort how ever we can.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Dear sweet Dianne.....my prayers are with you, your sister and her family right now. I can't even imagine the worry and stress this must be causing you. Your SM sisters are all here supporting you. Stay strong....big hugs and lots of love being sent your way. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Diane, it sounds like a scary time for you and your family. :sLo_grouphug3: Hugs and prayers to all of you. I'm sorry your sister is going through this. Take care.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Diane,
I am so sorry, this is very scary. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way and your sisters way.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, what a scary time you all are enduring right now. Please keep us posted on things and we will certainly pray for a complete healing and restoration to health.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very, very sorry to hear this. I know how close you and your sister are. You and she are in my thoughts ...

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne, I'm so sorry, your poor sister has been through so much. I'll remember her in my prayers


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Prayers for your Sis and hugs and positive thoughts for You.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending hugs to you and your sister,Diane. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry your sister has to go through this after all she has been through already. I will pray for her :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - any word from your sister?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and your sister and saying a prayer too. I'm so sorry, I hope she is doing better soon.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your sister... my thoughts and prayers are with you
and your sister.

Debbie


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sister :grouphug: :grouphug: I'll keep her in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

DIanne .i'm so sorry i missed this ,your a great friend and such a loving person ,i wish i was nearer so i could give you a hug 
your in my prayers to night :grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dianne, I am so sorry to hear about your sister. I am keeping her and you in my thoughts and sending the most positive wishes. I am close to that area and UVA is a very good place. Please keep us updated. 
Sending hugs and prayers. rayer: 
Florence & Pearlan


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry! I'll keep your sister and her family in my prayers. Please let us know how she's doing.
Hugs rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got off the phone with my sister. She is at home resting. She saw the heart surgeon today. He said that her heart goes out of control when the beats per minute get too high and the pace maker cannot keep up and she loses conciousness and the defibulator kicks in and keeps her alive and then the pace maker picks back up. They put her on 800 mg. of a med (I ask the name of it but she could not remember) and she said it is making her heart beat more regularly. She said she is just glad to be alive and will take it day by day. Everyone ask about her and this is all we know now. She sounded much better and her outlook is great!! I hope she will continue to do well. They do something with a computer and they told her that besides what happened Friday, she has had two more episodes while she was sleeping. She said it is so scary to think your heart is so bad that your heart will do that while resting. Another thing that we both find so odd is she has never had any bad pain through all of this at all. You would think having a heart attack that destroyed most of your heart muscle that you would have severe pain. Cut out bad fats in your diet and limit your sweets, if at all and prepare for getting older.......it is scary. She did say that she was looking forward to springtime and hoping she could cut her grass this year.............she is unbelieveable!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dianne your sister is amazing. God has her in his hands, I know so many of us have been praying for her and will continue. Hugs to you


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Dianne, I am so sorry to hear this. I will certainly continue to keep your sister in my prayers. rayer: rayer: 

*Hugs* :grouphug:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am hoping your sister continues to improve


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I was so glad to see your update on your sister, I know that you think she should slow down but would she be happy if she couldn't do all the things that she loves. I know that they had to get the meds and all adjusted like my brother had to have done. They monitored him from a computer in the dr's office and knew just what was happening and when and how to deal with it. Sounds like they are on top of things now and just needed a little adjustments. Hope all goes well for her, and you need to just accept that we are not in control of all things. Just enjoy each day and take in all the things that God has given us including your big sister. I will still pray for your sister and you. You need the prayers now to destress now and stop all that worrying and not bring your health down.

(She is just waiting til spring to mow the grass) that is so funny, see we all have our favorite things. :HistericalSmiley: you gotta love her.

Love and Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with everything Lucy said. I think your sister is amazing and that attitude goes a very long way in helping her situation. She's a fighter and it sounds like the doctors are excellent and totally understand what's going on and are doing what they need to to make a course correction. Please take care of yourself, send her our love and keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880560


> Thank you everyone for all your prayers and well wishes. I was so overwhelmed last night after talking to her. Yes Kerry, believe it or not, I am very strong and encouraging with my sister, actually she would not accept anything else. She is unbelievable strong. I think Pam is right, maybe her pacemaker is not regulating her beats of the heart. She got up at 4:00am to get dressed and her daughters are taking her to Charlottesville, across the mountain to UVA. They are going to test everything. Maybe they can get her straightened out. I am afraid she is going to injure herself badly by passing out so much. That can be very dangerous. I will let you know when I talk to her again after this visit to the hospital. She will see her heart surgeon today. I cannot tell you how comforting it is to have all my buddies to respond to this post. It really helps me and I feel better today. Thank you again.......I feel so much stronger today!![/B]


This is for you, girlfriend. So glad you feel better today. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbpXrMWJt98...feature=related


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 3 2010, 03:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881060


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 2 2010, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880560





> Thank you everyone for all your prayers and well wishes. I was so overwhelmed last night after talking to her. Yes Kerry, believe it or not, I am very strong and encouraging with my sister, actually she would not accept anything else. She is unbelievable strong. I think Pam is right, maybe her pacemaker is not regulating her beats of the heart. She got up at 4:00am to get dressed and her daughters are taking her to Charlottesville, across the mountain to UVA. They are going to test everything. Maybe they can get her straightened out. I am afraid she is going to injure herself badly by passing out so much. That can be very dangerous. I will let you know when I talk to her again after this visit to the hospital. She will see her heart surgeon today. I cannot tell you how comforting it is to have all my buddies to respond to this post. It really helps me and I feel better today. Thank you again.......I feel so much stronger today!![/B]


This is for you, girlfriend. So glad you feel better today. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbpXrMWJt98...feature=related
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you Kerry............love Chicago~~~I appreciate that!!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad to hear that she's doing better, will continue to pray for her full recovery.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Dianne, I am so relieved to hear that there has been some sort of an explanation and a positive outlook!! Your sister is amazing and sounds just like you-- I can't believe she is wanting to cut her grass this spring! That's a wonderful attitude, and I'm sure one that will help her heal too!! We will continue to pray for her. Life is fragile, and it is so easy to take your health for granted when you are well....

xoxoxo


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Diane,

I am so glad things are beginning to straighten out. Hopefully with the new med, probably an antiarrythmic and setting the devices correctly she will go on to a long and happy life. My uncle has had both devices for 15 years! Will continue to pray for her full recovery


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So happy to hear that your sister has improved, that's wonderful! I hope you can relax a little, 
and thank you for being so thoughtful with the reminder to watch our diets too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad, Dianne, to hear that things are looking a lot more positive for her. Let's hope they continue in this direction. I know how relieved you must be.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dianne I'm sorry to read of what you and your sister and family have been going through. I will keep your sister and you in my prayers. I'm glad they seem to be helping her. Keep your chin up Dianne. Hugs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I hope that she continues and continues to get better :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Diane so glad tha t your sister is doing well .please let her know were thinking of he r.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I was just checking in to see how your sister was doing. So glad that (as of your last post) things are looking up


----------

